# Gorgeous Early Christmas Present



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Came home from work today and my wife gave me a wonderful surprise :blush:

Wash your minds out with soap. 

T'was one of those new fangled Bulova Precisionists...










The photos don't do it justice, the dial is a fabulous bronze colour. Very 70s.

I've had a hankering for one since I saw the post on here earlier this year about them. Amy saw me Googling for them and got me one as a Chrimbo present.

I'm stunned. Have been horribly stressed lately, thanks to a promotion at work, so Amy decided not to wait and gave it to me this evening.

It is gorgeous.

The sweep second is just like the tuning forks I collect, but this is dead quiet. A bit surreal really.

I'm really happy with it and I will try and get some decent pics of it over the weekend.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

very nice indeed, like that a lot.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Very nice Andy :thumbsup: ...would love to see that in the flesh if you're down this way...

I guess it's a bit early to ask for a movement shot...


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

That Sir, is a very nice watch indeed.

Mike


----------



## Markybirch (Apr 24, 2009)

Very nice :thumbsup:

Been after one of these since they were released. Think i've dropped enough hints since then


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

Noticed these in a dealers window in the Trafford Centre at weekend and realy like the look of them and the sweeping movement is mesmerising , Enjoy your new watch


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

Nice one, i really like the case design.

When they are given in that way, with all the surprises and excitement. The watch becomes extra-special.

Well done and well done on your promotion.

steve


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Markybirch said:


> Very nice :thumbsup:
> 
> Been after one of these since they were released. Think i've dropped enough hints since then


you can never drop enough or too many hints 

To OP - very nice early CP


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

You lucky man!

great wife,and a great watch!

What an absolute beauty! :yes2:


----------



## brokenbox (Sep 20, 2010)

Great watch, and yet another gets added to my ever growing wish list.


----------



## Redwolf (Jun 15, 2010)

Looks really good, I am tempted to have a look at these Bulova's as I get a nice discount due to the missus working in a well known jewellers B)


----------



## hamiltonelectric (Feb 27, 2010)

That is a truly great looking watch. I like that case and dial design best of all the offerings in the Precisionist line. I think they're a bargain at the price. I'd happily buy one if only they weren't so big. Surely I can't be the only person who finds 42mm to be too large for my wrist? If only it were 36mm.....


----------



## Desmo (Apr 26, 2006)

Congratulations!

Eagerly waiting for more pictures of the watch and your impressions 

But isn't it strange with a watch that is absolutely silence.. not even a humm or a single tick?


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks for all the comments guys.

Paul; next time I'm heading down your way, I'll drop you a line to see if you're in, and bring it along.

Haven't opened the back but there is a guy on another forum who has done so and taken pics Movement Pics.

Those pics show the movement is a little underwhelming, especially compared to tuning fork watches. They've clearly concentrated on making them easy to make, rather than dress them up and play on the technology angle. I can't see them ever doing one with a display back, that's for sure.

hamiltonelectric; I agree 42mm does sound quite big. My favorites in my tuning fork collection are some 36mm round-cased Tissonics as they're more discrete than the Omegas etc.

Having said that, I've got quite thin wrists compared to some, and this doesn't 'hang' off me or look too bulky. It's helped by a very good quality strap that looks like it will hold its shape well, which helps 'smooth' the profile of the whole watch, so it isn't as obviously large as it sounds.

Before I saw the pics in the above link, I wondered if the movement was unusually bulky, so the cases had to be that size.

The link shows that the movement is just encased in a very large spacer ring, so there is clearly scope for them to reduce case sizes if demand or fashion takes them there.

They already stock ladies' sizes at 32mm (although some of those do look a tad 'bling', to say the least) so there is plenty of scope for them to make mens' cases at 36mm, if they wanted to.

Desmo; yes, it is very strange that it is so quiet. According to my wife, I'm losing my hearing a little







 but it is silent. If that's all I can find to criticise, I'm well pleased. :thumbsup:

Will try and get some daylight pics today to show the dial off properly. In daylight or halogen lighting it's an almost irridescent bronze.

Will sort out the colour-balance too. The pic in my first post was taken in the evening under tungsten light, so it's made the case look like it's yellow gold (and I've said before, I'm no fan of gold watches). It's actually PVD-coated rose gold, so it doesn't look lke a 'gold watch'.

Other 'features'/review...




This is the Longwood gents model (ref 97B110)

Crystal is slightly domed. Doesn't look like it's got any coating on it.

Very good quality case for the price (at Â£250.00, it's priced at the higher end of fashion-watch prices, but it does look and feel much better than that)

Good quality strap - thick padded leather with rose gold deployant clasp. Feels comfortable and like it is going to last and hold its shape well.

As another poster said in their thread, the box is cardboard, but so are most watch boxes nowerdays. It is very solid and coated with a soft-touch texture that gives it a nice 'tactile' feel. They've put some thought in to the packaging.


All in, I like this a lot and more so each time I look at it. I'm not keen on the other designs in the range that have rather 'Japanese' design queues to their dials with heavy numerals and quite bulky cases - you can see the relationship with Citizen in some of the styles. This one is nicely understated and a more traditional 'western' design.

Best Christmas present ever :thumbsup: (I'd best not tell my parents that though)


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

What a shame the insides don't look anything like as impressive as the outside :down:

Mike


----------

